# Z-Bar



## howster56 (Jul 21, 2016)

I hope someone can help. I have a 66 GTO with a 389, that is in need of a new z-bar. So far I have purchased two from leading vendors, but both were of poor quality. I am hoping to find something closer to the original one. I'm hoping someone can help. 
Thanks ,
Howie


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I do not have a 1966 car, but I did purchase a Z-bar for a 1965-66 GTO to fit on my 1968 as recommended to use with headers. Have not installed it, but the one I got came from Ames. I just took a look at it and it looks OK to me, doesn't look shoddy or cheap. Now I don't have an original to compare it to so I cannot confirm that the dimensions are 100% or that the arm angles welded to the tubes are where they should be.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Best solution is a nIce condition original, or if you have metal fabrication capabilities, make your own. Have fabbed my own repro of one side of the '68-72 z-bar, as the repro is thin wall & doesn't hold up. about to go through this again with customer's '70.


----------



## howster56 (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks all for your help. I was able to have the original z-bar drilled and bushings welded in place. The machinist did a excellent job. I believe it is stronger now than when new. Thanks again for your help.


----------

